
How  to Build Links Without Hoaxes, Whiteboards, or Other Tomfoolery - mattgratt
http://grattisfaction.com/2010/08/5-ways-to-build-links-without-hoaxes-whiteboards-or-other-tomfoolery/
======
bingaman
Linkbait article is linkbait.

~~~
mattgratt
Yes. It has everything - a cute girl, an Arrested Development reference, an
infographics, two parody videos, and an irrelevant opening referencing a meme.

You are completely correct.

